

Balance - bgadoci
https://medium.com/on-startups/b32ea66714fc
Three things I do to combat stress &amp; promote a balanced life as an entrepreneur. Including why life is stupid, why I don’t use treadmills, &amp; how to double down on inspiration.
======
incision
This reads like lightweight stoicism to me and that's a good thing.

~~~
bgadoci
Hey thanks!

